# 380 gun of choice?



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

im sure somewhere in here is a thread about this already i was looking for a 380 small pocket size whats recomended? thank you


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I recomend a Kahr P.380. It is a very nice weapon small easy to hide easy to shoot. A joy to own.

RCG


----------



## CigarGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

I have nothing to compare it to, but I shoot and carry the Sig P238. No problems with it at all, if you don't count not
being able to find ammo.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 Sig P238


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have never shot the Sig but have handled it and it felt good and looks real cool!!!!!

Good luck on your choice.

RCG


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the Ruger LCP would make a great .380. May be getting one for my wife. Here is a video by Hickok45.


----------



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

thank you for all your appinions im deffinatly ganna check um all out next time i get to the gun shop thanks again


----------



## flatline74 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would take a look at a Kel-Tec P3AT, I love mine.


----------



## Wolvee (Mar 18, 2010)

LCP is my first choice for a small subcompact the is a feather weight that still shoots well. Walther PPk, PPK/S or the Sig Saur P232 and my next choices for a person who is able to carry in a such it makes a statement about the owner. The Walther and Sig ooze class.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

At present a Colt Mustang in pocket. KelTec P3AT my other pocket pistol. If a little larger then Bersa Thunder or the Bersa CC


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Best bang for the buck is a Bersa Thunder 380, I bought mine used for $200 years ago and it doesn't owe me a thing. The Bersa Thunder is just a great little gun for the money. Need an option? Look at the CZ 82 Czech police trade ins. They may have a little wear on the outside but most are like new inside. Yes, they fire the 9x18 Mak but it is as good or better than a .389.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

JMOfartO:

I love Sigs... 

I like the looks of the Colt Mustang clone, the Sig P238...

But..

It's SINGLE ACTION....

Not the best choice for a cc weapon, imo.

YMMV,

Jesse


----------



## ozzie9 (Mar 11, 2010)

Keiththree

with reguard to 380s, there is only one way to fly, the sigp238. Ive carried one for the last year and love it . I carry in a pocket holster most of the time and I dont know its there.
easyist gun I have ever carried
Good luck on whateveryou decide on ---------Ozzie9---------


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

I have several LCP's And I like them pretty well.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a LCP. After my initial 100 rounds, it hasn't left my pocket.

Andy


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I've got a Sig P-232 stainless. I like the fit and finish. It will shoot any ammo I feed it without any problems. It's also very easy for me to point and shoot.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

keiththree said:


> im sure somewhere in here is a thread about this already i was looking for a 380 small pocket size whats recomended? thank you


I prefer the Walther PPK/S. I'm in the market for one currently. Gander Mountain around where I live had one, but looks like they sold it and I can't seem to find one anywhere else. I may have to order one thru a FFL.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*380 gun of choice*

sold my ruger lcp to get a sig 238


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

keiththree said:


> im sure somewhere in here is a thread about this already i was looking for a 380 small pocket size whats recomended? thank you


I prefer the Walther PPK/S, but I hear a lot of people like the SIG P238.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is what I'd like to see.

I'd like to see the Walther P99 in 380. Not the sorry excuse of a 380 that has the Walther name stamped on it with a single stack mag. But maybe even a barrel/spring/mag replacement kit to convert the P99 to 380.

Or the Glock 25. Which is Glocks 380 model but is not sold here in the US thanks to our political but munchers in DC.

Other than that I don't see many if any 380s I like. I am not a fan of pistols that are as small as the Kel-Tec. I cant shoot them for squat.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Here is my opinion for what it is worth, and I swear after this, I'll be quiet about it.

I like the SIG P-232 in .380 That's about the only way that it comes as far as I know.

It's a compromise, but everything is.

I can pull this gun from a holster, point it at a target, and it hits where I pointed it.

For me, that's important.

I'm not interested in how well it picks up a sight picture at seventy five feet.

I want to know if you come through my bedroom door at three in the morning, will this gun give you pause to think again.

I think it might.


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

keiththree said:


> im sure somewhere in here is a thread about this already i was looking for a 380 small pocket size whats recomended? thank you


Lots of good advice...BUDGET is a consideration for most of us...how much $$$ you can or are willing to pay...just like cars, you can get a Yugo or a Lexus and lots in-between.

For most of us these tough economic days, value is important, as well as obviously needing to buy a weapon that we can count on when/if needed.

I think one of the best values for the gun $$$ today is the Bersa line. Lots of press on them and certainly most of the reviews give them high passing marks. If you are looking for a HIGH volume gun, maybe not, but for most of us who will shoot and practice if you are looking, check out the Bersa Thunder .380 line...
Good hunting!

:smt1099


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

+1 on the Bersa .380's. My everyday carry gun is a Bersa .380CC and I love it. The ammo was a bummer for a while, but it has been getting better lately. I had one hiccup with a spring in the hand grip, but they fixed it, fast and free. The gun is scary accurate and I always get lots of spectators when I shoot it at the range. Everyone has to come see who and what is shooting THAT well! It is a SA/DA with a safety decocker, a must for those of us with kids that like to carry "locked and loaded." I don't want to have to stop and chamber a round when there is a bad guy after me!

Shannon
*****************
Bersa .380CC
Glock 26 .40
Taurus Judge 45/410
Firestorm Mini 45 UC
Tanfoglio Compact "Mossad" 9mm (on the way!)


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

*lcp*

Ruger LCP for me.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My wife & I have and carry 4 different .380's.

Ruger LCP - Walther PPK/S - Sig P230 & Sig P232.

Every one of them have functioned very well .

I like the looks of the Walther and Sig's.

But I like the weight of the Ruger LCP :smt082

With the ballistic's of the new .380 cartridges available - you can get some very good performance out of the .380.

jmho

:smt1099


----------



## wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

I just got back from the gun store looking at 380s. I did not see a 238, but if it is like the 230, I would not call it a pocket gun. 

I liked the Ruger LCP, and I'll probably buy that in a couple of weeks.

Note that the grip is short so the pinky curls under. If you don't like that, take a look at the Sig 230. The Sig 232 is too heavy imo, so I'd choose the 230 between those two.

But I like the LCP so far.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

The older I get, the lighter and smaller I like 'em for everyday carry. LCP is a winner for me... VERY comfortable and utilitarian and civilized. I also like bigger numbers like 12 ga., .357, .45... but the LCP is SO nice to carry! I used to have a little Cobra .380 and it was a solid performer but the LCP is considerably smaller, lighter, and more elegant (in a practical sort of way). BTW...They're selling like hotcakes!


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Walther PPK/S with Crimson Trace laser grips. CC it in this holster.

















I removed the C.T. grips for these pics so I could fit these to it. The holster is made by "Fist".


----------

